# Dakoda's Coloring? Any New Ideas??



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well Dakoda's coloring is still confusing me. I was wondering if, now that she's older, anybody could give a general guess on what her coloring is?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol Jean ya beat me to it!!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I would say sable?She has a tinge of red in her ears on my computer? Anyway she's a great looking girl! Did you regester her? What color did you put down?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> I would say sable?She has a tinge of red in her ears on my computer? Anyway she's a great looking girl! Did you regester her? What color did you put down?


 Well I call her hodgepodge right now. I never registered her because I couldn't figure out her coloring. But ya she has reddish/brown ears with darker tinging. And thank you


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I did - she's very pretty!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I did - she's very pretty!


 Thank you


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well I call her hodgepodge right now. I never registered her because I couldn't figure out her coloring. But ya she has reddish/brown ears with darker tinging. And thank you


Well that kinda answers it doesn't it? If she has red in her she isn't black and tan then is she...or can she? Just asking, I'm sure a pro will answer. I do know some that say their dog is Bi-color but their not according to the defination. I'm curious to know the answer.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

She's black and tan- no question. Silver and cream are just subjective variations on the intensity of the shade of the tan color. Looks to me that with her white feet, inner legs, etc she has bright points. 

My bet is that she'll be a faded black and tan with bright points. How much her saddle will continue to fade will not be apparent until she is older.


From this website... Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That last one looks kinda like her daddy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Black and tan saddle back with a nice dark mask.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sable or bicolor. You could call her black and silver or black and cream, but you'll never go wrong with calling her black and tan.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would most definitely label her a black and tan (cream is more accurate but it is just a variation of tan).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I would most definitely label her a black and tan (cream is more accurate but it is just a variation of tan).


Agreed.
B&T. She certainly has changed color a lot, no wonder about the confusion.
Maybe she will change again.

What are her parents?

Mine has a sable mom and B&T sire. She started out very B&T but is now getting more sable-looking although she is still black and tan.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

black and tan with a blanket back!!  and perty black mask


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Agreed.
> B&T. She certainly has changed color a lot, no wonder about the confusion.
> Maybe she will change again.
> 
> ...


 Her mother was a pure white shepherd, dad was a black & tan with bright points. She also had a pure black grandmother on the dad's side. And there was a sable male related to the father onsight as well. Lol!


----------

